

The Mouse is Dead: Long Live the Keyboard - samstokes
http://blog.sharpthinking.com.au/post/2010/06/16/The-Mouse-is-Dead-Long-Live-the-Keyboard.aspx

======
oladon
Good post about the options available.

Personally I run Debian with nothing but a full-size xterm and no wm -- I use
screen instead.

However, mice do still come in handy occasionally... like to crush my
opponents in a good game of Alpha Centauri.

